# Houston Texas bicycle painters or powder-coating services



## silvercreek (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone that lives in the Houston Texas area, is there any painters that specializes in bicycle painting or powder-coating services that do bike frames? I'm traveling to Houston within a week or so and have a 70's Schwinn Le Tour frame I would like to have stripped and re-finished.


----------



## SPFinishing (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Silvercreek...I know this post is about a month old but if you have not found a powder coater yet give me a call at 281-485-3254 or email me at jared.scales@spfinishing.com.  We can strip and coat your frame.  What color were you thinking about?


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 19, 2012)

SPFinishing said:


> Hello Silvercreek...I know this post is about a month old but if you have not found a powder coater yet give me a call at 281-485-3254 or email me at jared.scales@spfinishing.com.  We can strip and coat your frame.  What color were you thinking about?




I've been to Houston twice since my original post. 

I've got a couple of bikes that I've been thinking about re-coating. One is a '74 Schwinn Le-Tour that I want to make Opaque Blue. The other one is a Red Schwinn Traveler.

The pictures are for color reference only. These are not the bikes I'm talking about.

Where are you located?


----------

